
Quantum Juggling (online pattern simulator) - bootload
http://www.ministryofmanipulation.com/blog/quantum-juggling-online-pattern-simulator/
======
bootload
Interesting to observe: "@stevenstrogatz Also known as Quantum juggling, is
robust enough to serve as "programming language" for the tricks" ~
[https://twitter.com/DonMostrenco/status/692822840261922817](https://twitter.com/DonMostrenco/status/692822840261922817)

